# NFS client error - A lot of directories



## eucaly (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello,

When a lot of directories are shared with the FreeBSD 8.0 or later in NFS Client, it becomes 
	
	



```
nfsd: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
```

There is no problem in the FreeBSD 7.3. When 17 pieces or more are shared, it becomes 
	
	



```
Connection Refused
```

Is there a solution?

NFS Server : Microsoft Windows Server 2008.

example :
fstab


```
nfsserver:/00 /nfsshare/00 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/01 /nfsshare/01 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/02 /nfsshare/02 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/03 /nfsshare/03 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/04 /nfsshare/04 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/05 /nfsshare/05 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/06 /nfsshare/06 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/07 /nfsshare/07 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/08 /nfsshare/08 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/09 /nfsshare/09 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/10 /nfsshare/10 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/11 /nfsshare/11 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/12 /nfsshare/12 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/13 /nfsshare/13 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/14 /nfsshare/14 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/15 /nfsshare/15 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/16 /nfsshare/16 nfs rw 0 0
nfsserver:/17 /nfsshare/17 nfs rw 0 0
```

error:


```
Mounting late file systems:[tcp] nfsserver:/16: nfsd: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2011)

Both end up with a "Connection refused", the one on 8.0 is just a little more detailed. The end result is the same.

Either way it's a problem with the NFS server, not the client.


----------



## eucaly (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks.

However, the reason why the FreeBSD 7.3 is good and the 8.0 is useless is not understood.

An additional verification was done. 

NFS Server -> NFS Client
FreeBSD 7.4 -> FreeBSD 8.2 : over 18 Directory OK.
WS2008 -> FreeBSD 8.2 : It fails because of piece 17. 
WS2008+FreeBSD 7.4 -> FreeBSD 8.2 : WS2008 16 Directory + FreeBSD 7.4 18 Directory OK.

WS2008 -> FreeBSD 7.4 : over 18 Directory OK.
WS2008+FreeBSD 7.4 -> FreeBSD 7.4 : WS2008 18 Directory + FreeBSD 7.4 18 Directory OK.

WS2008 Used NFSv3.
use OS : FreeBSD 8.2-RC2/AMD64 and FreeBSD 7.4-RC1/AMD64

`showmount -e` results all mount-points. (both 8.2 and 7.4)


----------



## eucaly (Jan 18, 2011)

OK. It works!.

When the Microsoft Windows Server NFS Service is used, it might be good if it makes it to the "UDP".

fstab:

```
nfsserver:/00 /nfsshare/00 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/01 /nfsshare/01 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/02 /nfsshare/02 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/03 /nfsshare/03 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/04 /nfsshare/04 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/05 /nfsshare/05 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/06 /nfsshare/06 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/07 /nfsshare/07 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/08 /nfsshare/08 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/09 /nfsshare/09 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/10 /nfsshare/10 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/11 /nfsshare/11 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/12 /nfsshare/12 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/13 /nfsshare/13 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/14 /nfsshare/14 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/15 /nfsshare/15 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/16 /nfsshare/16 nfs rw,udp 0 0
nfsserver:/17 /nfsshare/17 nfs rw,udp 0 0
```

But.
It doesn't know the performance....;


----------

